# Stock Scanner/Filter



## JeSSica WaBBit (8 May 2008)

Hi Joe,

I'd like to place a request to you to begin work on an ASF stock scanner/filterer.

Similar to this but for the ASX

http://stockcharts.com/def/servlet/SC.scan

Any chance of considering this please?


JW


----------



## tech/a (8 May 2008)

*Re: Dear Joe, ASF - Stock Scanner/Filterer*

You want to fund it for Joe?


----------



## Joe Blow (8 May 2008)

*Re: Dear Joe, ASF - Stock Scanner/Filterer*



JeSSica WaBBit said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I'd like to place a request to you to begin work on an ASF stock scanner/filterer.
> 
> ...




Hi JW,

Would love to help but it's tough enough just running the forums! 

Surely there is someone else that already does this?


----------



## bvbfan (8 May 2008)

*Re: Dear Joe, ASF - Stock Scanner/Filterer*

Maybe this http://www.stockscan.com.au/

I have not really used it to test out the features.


----------



## awg (9 May 2008)

*Re: Dear Joe, ASF - Stock Scanner/Filterer*

Incredible Charts has a Stock screener built in, it returns selections based on EOD. Various selectable parameters.

You need to download the software, it is free, but the scanner stays active after the free trial runs out.

The scan only takes seconds, unlike the other mentioned which is email return i believe.

tony


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (9 May 2008)

*Re: Dear Joe, ASF - Stock Scanner/Filterer*

Thanks for the replies, i'll look into both.


JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (10 May 2008)

*Re: Dear Joe, ASF - Stock Scanner/Filterer*

AWG,

just to say thanks to you, i've downloaded Incredible Charts and after a little playing around found it does everything i need.

The perfect tool i have been hunting for.

Once again thanks, JW


----------

